# Ford 6610 steering problem



## Thesaint69 (Jan 5, 2017)

A little help please. My ford 6610 keeps blowing out the outside gasket on the power steering cylinder. Could there be something puting to much pressure on the cylinder? Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Thesaint69,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your pump pressure may be too high. You need to get a shop manual for your tractor. An I&T manual should be sufficient for most of your requirements. About $25-$30 typically. You can get them from internet sources. Ebay usually has a good selection.

The manual will show you where to install a tee and pressure gauge in the PS pressure line, and they tell you what the pressure the pressure should be. On my Ford (3600/3610 model) the pressure is supposed to be 700-800 psi at 1000 rpm. I don't know what your pressure should be, but probably about 1000psi @1000 rpm. 

You may want to pull the steering reservoir can off to check the relief valve to make sure it isn't loose. It looks like a large hex bolt (1" or so) that is screwed into the pump body and can be seen when the canister can comes off. Change the PS filter while you are in there.


----------

